# Game, Set, Match



## waday (Sep 7, 2016)

Took Roxy to the local park

1. Strutting her stuff



Roxy Park - Crops-2 by Wade, on Flickr

2. Running back



Roxy Park - Crops-1 by Wade, on Flickr

3. Posing



Roxy Park-7 by Wade, on Flickr

4. Ready for the couch



Roxy Park-6 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Sep 7, 2016)

Cute!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 7, 2016)

is that a small football?  on a tennis court.
Cute shots.
#3


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 7, 2016)

Lol, love #4

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## waday (Sep 7, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Cute!


Thanks! 



astroNikon said:


> is that a small football?  on a tennis court.
> Cute shots.
> #3


Haha, it is! It also squeaks. She loves it more than all her other tennis balls combined. 



robbins.photo said:


> Lol, love #4
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 7, 2016)

The Cook would like Roxy.


----------



## waday (Sep 8, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> The Cook would like Roxy.


I'm sure Roxy would like Cook.


----------

